# AGHHH!!! 2012...



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok... so the mayan calendar ending on december 21, 2012. This wouldnt concern me if i wasnt anxious, but the prospect of leaving the earth being this way scares the crap out of me. (I have a feeling this is a correct date.) I just hope 6 years is enough to get better....

anyone else have any thoughts not to be scared about this?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

heres one take on it. lets hope its right.

http://www.crawford2000.co.uk/maya.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not going to try to support my assertion with references. 
There are and have been many such predictions. Just as 'death' in dreams often denotes 'the end' of something, not actual, physical death, predictions of 'the end of the world' are meant to denote the end of an era, often an era of human ignorance and exploitation.

The site Sleepy posted shows that and even the Christian 'second coming' is already here, but they don't recognize it because they believe in the literal text of the Bible. Humanity is waking up to the need to act more carefully and to care more deeply and personally.

There's a parable that I will probably tell badly, but here it is:

There's a flood and a man is stranded on his roof. He's devoutly Christian and prays fervently to be rescued. God answers that he'll come to get him. Twice he is approached by people in rescue boats, ad twice he refuses to come, saying he's waiting for the Lord, who answered his prayers. As time passes and the Lord hasn't come, he gets increasingly worried and begins to pray and pray for understanding, asking WHY the Lord hasn't come! At last God gently intones, "I came twice, but you didn't recognize me".

That is how I see the world. People can wait all they want for "signs" and for Jesus to walk down the street beckoning to them specially, because they believed in the Bible, while living like selfish, corporate a..holes, but I think they have completely missed the importance of life and of Jesus' message. These people like to quote parts of the Bible to support their own ends, but they ignore ALL the OTHER things Jesus said about simpliciity and being like children..........

My complaint is that many people use religion to shirk personal accountabilty. That don't seem very 'holy' to their observers.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, that article was very good, informative, and made tons of sense. More than any of the doom ones. Nice.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow, I'd never even heard of this  
I hope that article is right, fascinating stuff. What are other takes on it then?

moving this little number to 'thats life' by the way


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Okay, I studied Mayan archaeology at Oxford. Fascinating people, I love them, would dearly love to go on a dig out there some time.

But, that said - I don't put a lot of faith in the prophecies of a people who couldn't even predict the famine that wiped them out.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha....well said, Archer.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> I don't believe in anything, but I believe in you.


Archer,

As an aside from this 6 years till whatever stuff...I like this quote very much. Is it yours?

t*


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

> But, that said - I don't put a lot of faith in the prophecies of a people who couldn't even predict the famine that wiped them out.


Haha, I feel much better now 

I don't read these things, because it makes my anxiety, panic and DP/DR worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

terri* said:


> Archer,
> 
> As an aside from this 6 years till whatever stuff...I like this quote very much. Is it yours?


Nope - it's from one of my favourite songs. Like A Movie by Midtown.

Lyrics at http://www.lyricsdir.com/midtown-like-a-movie-lyrics.html


----------

